# My man has issues cumming!!



## tpb72 (Feb 18, 2011)

From day one, I've been puzzled by my man's problems getting off but I thought I had them figured out for myself so had a level of peace about it all. Now it's gotten a little complicated though. Although I could never completely get rid of feeling insecure and unappealing to him, for the most part I felt it was his issue as a result of porn and a firm grip while masturbation.

I don't stress about it and try not to stress him about it. If he seems like he's getting close I'll crank things up (even if I'm exhausted) to try to help him get there ... with inconsistent results. I very delicately tried to bring up the topic a couple times and got shut down pretty quick so I've just dropped it. As I felt this was a result of him jerkin it, I knew he figure it out on his own eventually so have let it be.

Additionally, I was noticing he rarely initiates. This could also have been because I have no issues initiating so he wouldn't have had a chance to so for the last couple weeks I've (for the most part) backed off initiating thinking that letting him set the pace more may help things out.

I have noticed he's more likely to have a happy ending if it's earlier in the day but since we spend most of our time at my place and there's always someone around we usually only have opportunity at the end of the day. I also know that sometimes he could get off right quick but holds back to make it last a bit longer and then it may never happen again.

Yesterday evening, my assumptions really got turned around. I was at his place for supper so there was no one around but us. Things turned romantic and after I had a few orgasms both of us really focused on getting him there. He made the confession that he was just so close but couldn't get there and do I think he should go see a doctor. He seemed pretty stressed about the issue. I asked when was the last time he pulled it and he said it had been quite a while ... like 10 days or so (so he had figured it out). I was kind of surprised because I really thought this was the main issue. And we hadn't been intimate in 4 ... and he hadn't gotten off then. Previous to that it had probably been 3 or 4 days and I can't remember if he got off then or not. He did eventually get himself off last night but all told our whole session was almost an hour long (he paid attention to the time).

He has no troubles getting aroused and doesn't lose his erection or anything and now I'm just at a loss as to how to help him out. Since he's obviously getting a little anxious about the issue, I don't really want to bring it up as I'm sure his anxiety isn't helping anything. We are very comfortable with each other so I'd say there would be nothing between us that should be causing this either. My gut of course comes up with excuses like I just don't excite him enough but then I'm sure that would also show up with problems with arousal all together. Our sex life couldn't even closely be called vanilla either. I know what he likes and he gets everything he likes.

Does anyone have any ideas here? Oh he's 35 years old by the way.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

35? That sounds like a prostate problem. That sounds like a SERIOUS prostate problem. He's old enough to be getting regular exams. Ask him when his last one was.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

could be a couple of things.

from my experiance if I try to hold off to long I might also lose my chance to get it done.jigger starts to lose its feeling kinda goes numb and then well its not going to happen

if she gets really wet then It also could make it more difficult.

also resentment can make it hard to orgasm.

as i get older morning and afternoons are the best for me. men naturaly have more testestrone in the morn and some times by late eve I'd rather just get some sleep instead of banging away for an hour and then not be rewarded with an orgasm.

over masterbation could also be a problem to tight a grip or just to frequent.

staying in shape is also a good thing I have noticed that when I am exercising my sex life is much better.

drugs and alchol can also cause it if I drink 5 or more beers this sometimes happens I call it licker d---. I could go all night and nothing.LOL

prescription drugs also can have the same effect. vicodan

That was given to me when I hurt my hand would do this to me.

getting old is a drag.

its funny when I was young I would worry am I lasting long enough and now that I can go all night I worry if I am taking to long and that can also be a self fullfilling prophacy.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe he hates himself and doesn't feel that he deserves one.


----------



## Messed (Mar 24, 2011)

tpb72 said:


> From day one, I've been puzzled by my man's problems getting off but I thought I had them figured out for myself so had a level of peace about it all. Now it's gotten a little complicated though. Although I could never completely get rid of feeling insecure and unappealing to him, for the most part I felt it was his issue as a result of porn and a firm grip while masturbation.
> 
> I don't stress about it and try not to stress him about it. If he seems like he's getting close I'll crank things up (even if I'm exhausted) to try to help him get there ... with inconsistent results. I very delicately tried to bring up the topic a couple times and got shut down pretty quick so I've just dropped it. As I felt this was a result of him jerkin it, I knew he figure it out on his own eventually so have let it be.
> 
> ...


Dear TPB72,

I am a male had the same problem long time back trust me it has nothing to do with his age or intimacy between you but, do you know what here is the solution well find the nearest mirror and you’ll find the solution. 

First thing stop blaming yourself and your relationship for he not being able to ejaculate. 

So here is the thing what you Beau is suffering from is generally referred as retarded/Delayed ejaculation caused generally by atypical masturbation patterns. I till the time had not met my wife had no GF(s) infact I had never been with a women in my life. So naturally masturbation was my best bet and I use to do it quite a lot (read more then once a day) this caused nerves around my penis to become desensitized to softer simulation of vagina. 

When I had my first few intimate encounters I was never able to ejaculate and this fact started developing doubts in my brain making it even more difficult to ejaculate infact I started to avoid intercourse. 

But then came the solution direct from heaven in the form of my wife (well we were not married then yet, but its ok I will still call my wife as she now) and she worked really hard with me. She always made the experience as relaxing as possible and never brought up the issue directly with me and told me to focus on enjoying the experience. She also asked me to follow a few things and poof I was cured. 

Cured to the extent that I now bother her for too sex while she feel sexed out as we now have a daughter and she often is tried with daily chores(lol). So what the hell did she ask me to do so here you go: 

•	Ask him to lay off his hands from his Penis for atleast a week and no sex this week(not even porn watching)
•	After a week when he is starving for sex you give him masturbation or Oral (if you are into it, my wife hates it but does when I literally beg). 
•	When is just about to climax you stop him High and dry and start intercourse. 
•	It maybe possible that he may not be able to ejaculate but its ok. 
•	Repeat this process for atleast two or three weeks. 
•	Soon you would realize he is able to ejaculate during intercourse. 
•	Once he is able to do so he himself will start feeling better about himself. 

As he becomes accustomed to ejaculating in Vagina reduce the Mutual–Masturbation. Over period of time he would be directly able to ejaculate directly in Vagina. If you increase the foreplay before sex this would help. Last but not the least ask him to keep his hands away from this penis. 

I am not giving you some home remedy even if you go to a doc he is probably going to say the same but the problem is he is man and we all are bit touchy about sexual issues and would not be to keen on visiting a doc. 
Although this is sometime referred to as a disorder but I consider it as boon. This is the thing that brought me and my wife a lot closer. I hope it does same for you. 

Do drop me a line if you need to know more about it. 

Regards,


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

Keep this in mind, the more you draw attention to his issue, the worse it will be.
Also, he should be checked or check himself for testicular cancer. Does he have problems urinating? if so then he should get his prostrate checked too.


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

yes get him to a doctor...no brainer


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

No idea how common the issue is, but I can assure you he isn't alone. I have, and have virtually always had this problem.

I got whammied by a combo of medication and prostate problems.

He should see a doctor and be absolutely open about addressing the issue.


----------

